# Hello. New Member, from Aberdeen!



## anthonyyule (Apr 12, 2009)

Morning all - and Happy Easter.

Its offical, Im now the owner (almost) of a new Sprint Blue TTS. I just ordered it yesterday afternoon from Specialist Cars in Aberdeen. Not sure how long the factory is quoting for build times at the moment (anyone know?), as I couldnt get any details from the guys at Specialist since it was the weeknd.

Im moving on from a 3 car family - downsizing to 2 - its time to trade in my Lotus Exige and Renaultsport Clio 197. Both have offered me hours of fun, laughs, entertainment and love - but the Exige just dosent get used anymore at all - and the Clio isnt quite the car Im after for 24/7 thills. The TTS (for me) balances the ownership of both of these models nicely!!

My wife and I think our spec is nice - 19" RS4 style Alloys, Sprint Blue, Sat-Nav +, Isofix, USB, Black Silk-Nappa, S-Tronic. 
I was actually about to order IBIS white and the 19" 5-spokes before I stumbled upon your site yesterday and saw some awesome pics of the Sprint Blue TTS owned Hugy? - I take my hat off to that man - he totally changed my mind!! - thanx!!

Im now looking at a Bluefin (no need, I know - but I like to play with gadgets and power!!), and possibly a GruppeM induction kit, purely to finish off the engine bay. Has anyone got any thoughts/ advice/ horror stories on either of these pieces of kit?

Take it easy, and thanks for reading. I have been an active member on ScottishElises for a number of years, and I look forward to the advice/ banter and warm welcome which Im sure Ill get here too. Cheers!! Tony.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

First things first who's are the legs in the avatar?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Must agree the Spirit Blue colour on a TTS looks fantastic. You will be pleased once you take delivery


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## anthonyyule (Apr 12, 2009)

cheers guys.

legs belong to my lovely wife!!  - Ill need to see if she still wants to pose when we get the TT. God, I just cant believe how bad this post sounds - and what sort of people you guys will think we are!! LOL

Thanks for the welcome. Im looking forward to Audi ownership alot, and cant wait to meet up with many of you guys too.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

anthonyyule said:


> cheers guys.
> 
> legs belong to my lovely wife!!  - Ill need to see if she still wants to pose when we get the TT. God, I just cant believe how bad this post sounds - and what sort of people you guys will think we are!! LOL


Hi and welcome to the forum , give us a shout when your having the photo shoot could organise a meeting :lol: :wink:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ya and welcome another fellow member from the Deen


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome mate, if you need anything just ask, remeber to join the owners club at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## anthonyyule (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Im so excited about getting the new car - its going to be cool - and I love the colour (i think!?!)
Im off to join the TTOC - if nothing else I want my badge and my cool signature strip :wink:

Take it easy - and I hope to get out for a 'Deen based TT meet really soon. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

